# So, How Did You Tell 'Em



## Dread Pirate Roberts (May 22, 2012)

Hello TAM,

I've posted the reasons why over on CWI, but wondering how everyone actually told your ex. My attorney, since I've taken such a reasonable stance and everything is cut and dried except alimony, is hopeful that an uncontested result is possible. Which of course is great for me - and her, honestly - because it's so much cheaper, and won't take money away from things the kids are wanting. But, that's my rose colored glasses talking more than likely.

Anyway, my attorney is getting me the papers Friday afternoon. I'll find out more then, but in our earlier talks she suggested something like sitting down and presenting them to STBXW, or even having her come in alone or with me to the attorney's office. I just don't think she's going to go for any of that. But I guess we will see. I've already got my VAR app on my phone ready in case she goes ape ****. Knowing her, though she'll head upstairs, start throwing up, then hit the bed with a migraine.

How did it go for you? Any reasonable, uncontesteds out there?

DPR


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I got tears and pleading which I immediately cut off. I kept repeating "It's time to let it go." That eventually worked.


----------

